# ESS Onboard Soundchip unter Linux   nich



## nullahnung (13. März 2004)

Tach auch
Ich bin ein absoluter linux newbie und wollte auf meinem schlepptop Suse9 aufziehn.
Das hat auch super geklappt dummerweise lässt sich der sound nicht in gang bringen obwohl der treiber dafür in der liste ist und unter W2k war der sound auch in ordnung.
Muß man bei linux irgent was dabei sagen(hokuspokus?) oder bin ich nur zu blöde?
Auch wenn ich den sound chip von hand einrichte (irq,i/o...usw.) tut sich nix.

HIIILLLFFFEEEE

Gruß 
null


----------



## Sinac (13. März 2004)

Werden die Module dafür denn geladen?
Bist du vielleicht garnicht in der berechtigten Gruppe
um Sounds abzuspielen?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (13. März 2004)

Achja, und las das bitte mit dem "HIIILLLFFFEEEE", das muss nicht sein, dir wird hier auch so geholfen!


----------



## nullahnung (13. März 2004)

Hi sinac
Also beim booten wen linux den ganzen kram da runter betet  steht da wohl was von sound und DONE...also nehm ich mal an das es was geladen hat.
Ich hab den Chip als root versucht einzubinden  ich nehm doch mal an das sollte reichen der rechte wegen.
Sorry wegen den HIILLFFEE
geh nur schon auf dem zahnfleisch  häng seid gestern morgen da dran.

Gruß
Null


----------



## gothic ghost (13. März 2004)

*Zahnfleisch*



> _Original geschrieben von nullahnung _
> geh nur schon auf dem zahnfleisch


Oh weia, das wird teuer!
Die Krankenkassen zahlen nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## nullahnung (13. März 2004)

btw

das es sonne zeitungs edition ist  daran sollte es doch nicht liegen oder?


----------



## nullahnung (13. März 2004)

> Oh weia, das wird teuer!



Dat sag ich dir...wie will die linux gemeinde und microdoofler zum rechten weg führen wenn nichtmal der läppische sound


----------



## Sinac (13. März 2004)

Ja, das Laden ist nixcht das Problem, nur der User mit dem du die Soundkarte nutzen willst muss in der Gruppe "audio" sein um auf das Device zuzugreifen.

Ob das Modul läuft kannst du mit "lsmod" schaun.

Und schau mal in die Log Dateien ob da was drinne steht über deine Soundkarte, villeicht stimmt was mit dem Ressourcen oder so nicht...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## nullahnung (13. März 2004)

aha
gut ich hab suse grad nochma neu aufgesetzt...setup is fast durch..also gleich eine saubere inst.
ich melde mich dann als root an  und dann  "lsmod"  ...
melde mich gleich


----------



## nullahnung (13. März 2004)

SÖÖÖ

ich hab *lsmod* versucht  aber von sound steht da nix bei.
yast2 findet auch keinen sounchip und wenn ich den manuell einstelle dann kommt:
Das kernelmodul snd-es18xx für die soundunterstützung konnte nicht geladen werden.Ein möglicher grund dafür können falsche modulparameter sein,sowie ungültige IO-oder IRQ Parameter.

IRQ und IO stimmen aber weil ich die aussem bios abgeschrieben hab .

unnu?


----------



## nullahnung (13. März 2004)

also hier tut sich garnix  kann das sein das ich erst nen sound dienste starten muß...hatte das prob auch bei win 2003server  aber bei linux kann man ja nich einfach mal was anschalten.
kann mir mal einer sagen wie das geht bitte?


----------

